# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Thiên nhiên hoang dã ở đảo Tò mò

## hantt.163

*Nằm ngoài khơi bờ biển phía Đông của châu Phi, phía  Bắc Madagascar, quần đảo Seychelles được biết đến như một điểm du lịch  nổi tiếng thế giới nhờ bãi biển nhiệt đới, cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp và nhiều  loài động vật hoang dã.*


Quần đảo Seychelles bao gồm 115 hòn đảo lớn, nhỏ nhưng có lẽ ấn tượng và sáng giá nhất là đảo Curieuse. Curieuse theo tiếng Pháp có nghĩa là "Tò mò". Hòn đảo đá granite này nổi lên từ Ấn Độ Dương với độ cao là 172m, diện tích 4,6 km2, dài 3km, rộng 1,5km. Thiên đường nhỏ này chính là một công viên hải dương quốc gia cho việc bảo vệ loài rùa Aldabra đặc biệt.






  Hòn đảo được phát hiện năm 1768 bởi nhà thám hiểm người Pháp - Marc Joseph Marion du Fresne. Cô đặt tên cho đảo là Curieuse - trùng tên với con thuyền buồm đưa cô đến với hòn đảo.
 Nhưng ngay sau đó, hòn đảo đã bị tàn phá bởi vụ hỏa hoạn năm 1771. Đến năm 1833, đảo Tò mò  bị các nhà truyền giáo chiếm đóng, cho xây dựng một trại chăm sóc người  bệnh phong của vùng Ấn Độ Dương. Ngày nay, trại phong chỉ còn là một  đống đổ nát, hoang tàn.  



  Bãi biển của đảo Curieuse đẹp như tranh vẽ cùng hệ động, thực vật độc đáo có một không hai.

 Một điểm đặc biệt ở đây là trên đảo không có nhà ở, vì  thế, khách du lịch sẽ nghỉ trên đảo Praslin gần đó. Du khách đi thuyền  đến với đảo Tò mò để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ xanh mướt của hàng dừa, bãi biển đẹp như tranh vẽ và hệ động, thực vật với bản sắc rất riêng, quyến rũ.




            Một khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên được thành  lập năm 1979 trên đảo Curieuse nhằm chăm sóc, nuôi dưỡng các loài rùa  khổng lồ tới 300 tuổi cùng vô số loài chim quý hiếm.



 Du khách còn được xem rùa đồi mồi, rùa xanh... đẻ trứng và chôn trứng vào mùa sinh sản.


 
            Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên này còn nổi  tiếng bởi các loài chim biển và các  loại chim quý hiếm, bao gồm cả chim  chích bông lau Seychelles và chim  ác- hai trong số các loài chim hiếm  nhất trên thế giới.




             Với những người đam mê lặn biển thì nơi  đây hết sức lý tưởng, bởi  lànnước trong veo có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ hệ  động, thực vật biển  địa phương ở khu bảo tồn rạn san hô.




             Quả dừa biển có đường kính 40-50cm, nặng  15-30kg và có từ 1 đến 4 hạt,  chứa khoảng 5-6 lít nước, nước có màu  trắng, rất giàu đường và chất béo.

 Du khách sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi nhìn thấy trái  Coco de mer (dừa biển), bởi hạt giống của nó được đánh giá là lớn và kỳ  cục nhất trong thế giới thực vật.
 Hạt Coco de mer cần đến 2 năm mới có thể nảy mầm. Cây  Coco de mer có thể cao đến 25-34m, tán lá xòe như cánh quạt. Chính vì  thế mà trước năm 1768, khi nguồn gốc của Coco de mer chưa được phát  hiện, người ta nghĩ rằng đây là quả của một loại cây huyền bí mọc lên từ  lòng đại dương, nó có sức mạnh kỳ diệu nên giá của nó rất đắt.
 Nhiều nhà quý tộc châu Âu hồi thế kỷ 16 còn coi những  trái Coco de mer khổng lồ này là vật báu đáng được sưu tầm, đem về gọt  vỏ, gắn đá quý lên và trưng bày trong nhà của mình.



  Hình ảnh bãi biển cát trắng, hoang sơ, mặt nước trong  veo với vô vàn loài cá đủ màu sắc, màu xanh mướt của cây cối hòa vào  không khí trong lành, mát mẻ để lại ấn tượng sâu sắc cho những du khách  ghé chân tới đây.(zing)

----------


## littlegirl

biển quá đẹp!  :love struck:

----------


## littlelove

cảnh đẹp như tranh vẽ í

----------


## rose

không khí có vẻ trong lành quá

----------


## thientai206

quả dừa biển nhìn lạ thế,

----------


## dung89

bãi biển nơi này quá tuyệt

----------

